# Need some insight bout plowing with a stick? cj5?



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

How bad is it? Was thinkin bout putting a plow on my yj with the 2.5 when I came a cross a CJ5 with a 304 4spd and plow with only 25,000 miles. deal maker here is he is willing to trade me for a mower I have been trying to sell forever. This will not be my main vehicle it will be for my guys to hit drives while I am doing lots. I only had 35 drives last year and just sent them with snow blowers, this year I already know I will have quite a few more and will need another plow. I just have all sorts of crap to figure out and am just looking on insight on all I just posted


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Love CJ5 in drives. Turn on a dime and give you a nickel back. If it's in good shape jump on it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I never plowed with a CJ It will turn sharper than a YJ the 4 CYL has plenty of pep for plowing. I have driven CJs I hate them for driving on road, off road they have less wheel travle than YJ the frame is weeker than the YJs. I would not want to be stuck in a CJ plowing for hours.

JMO


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

decided to ditch the cj idea and sell the mower and just dump more into my YJ. Is there a mount that will allow me to keep my winch in place? Id like to keep summerizing it to a minimum


----------



## kmac (Sep 23, 2009)

If you change your mind I would go for it. I plowed for years with a CJ5 and a CJ7-both 3 spds(stick was never an issue) around 75-80 driveways plus a couple of small lots. They were both set up with plows on the back and front. Really a great plow vehicle!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know why some threads won't let me post pictures of my Jeep, but search "Setting up the Jeep" and you'll see my TJ with a winch and Western Unimount plow.

Plowmeister - any word on that part number yet?


----------

